# Hog Processor?



## GAbuckhunter88 (Nov 5, 2015)

We are taking some of the guys from work on a hog hunt this weekend and I am looking for a processor to take them. Anyone know of a processor near either Marietta or Suwanee that processes wild hogs?

Thanks

Scott


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Nov 5, 2015)

Sandys Outdoor on Hwy 20 in Canton.

Sheriffs up I-75 near Calhoun


----------



## elmer_fudd (Nov 6, 2015)

Winder is not very close, but the only one I know of in the area that does hogs:
Custom Deer Processing
Winder, GA
(678) 425-1200


----------



## ACRAthens (Nov 20, 2016)

elmer_fudd said:


> Winder is not very close, but the only one I know of in the area that does hogs:
> Custom Deer Processing
> Winder, GA
> (678) 425-1200



Yeah - they'll do them well. I take my deer there. Was really pleased. www.customdeerprocessing.com. They got the prices listed online.


----------

